# Amusement Park



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Today was a good day. My brother and I went to an amusement park and had a blast. And I didn't experience many symptoms at all! It was kind of a gray, cool, windy day so I wore a sweater, a short denim skirt, and some really lightweight grey tights that were still somewhat sheer but a little thicker than pantyhose for some warmth. I packed a bag with waters, plenty of my disposable diapers and wipes, extra pantyhose, and some snacks. They were really expensive, but my brother still insisted on treating me to one of the big mylar balloons they were selling (my favorite!). About an hour later I really wanted us to do some rides - no balloons allowed - so I reluctantly let my balloon go and we watched it fly away then we took a rest room break for a much needed wet diaper change before going on the rides. We did the rides, had lunch, and enjoyed a few peeks of sun. I was really sad about my lost balloon and while I was changing another diaper my brother surprised me with a second balloon (and got a huge hug in return!). This balloon I carried with me for the rest of our visit until right before we were going to leave when I suddenly stopped and filled my protection with a huge bowel movement. I've been eating a ton of fiber and as I stood there filling my diaper I really hoped I wouldn't experience bloating or pain. As soon as I'd finished messing I decided it was time to let my balloon go again so I released it and my brother left to scout for the nearest changing place for me while I watched his gift slowly fly away and it was totally gone by the time he came back. Walking in a really messy diaper is NOT fun, and it was a 5 minute walk back to the restroom, but at least I didn't experience bloating or pain - at all! Before or after the fresh diaper. I had a second BM on the way home - again, no issues. All in all, a really good day!

Heather


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great, heather! I read else where that you were attempting the cheese idea. Do you think that is helping you?


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Marleyma, thank you. Still eating the cheese, but stopped the juice as I think fructose bothers me. Hard to say what helps - I need a full-blown elimination diet. But love food too much!


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm glad you didn't have alot of pain and bloating this time! I struggle alot with that. I'll feel very sick very suddenly, and I either immediately have to visit the restroom or use a diaper if I'm wearing it that day. Having any kind of intestinal issue is a huge trigger for my vasovagal syncope. If I don't use a restroom fast, I'll risk passing out and my heart stopping (briefly). Not a fun time! Like you, the diapers have been a godsend.


----------

